

A year of non-Latin script domain names - codelion
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/12/the-multilingual-web-a-year-of-non-latin-script-domain-names/

======
lowglow
Am I the only one that feels this move to non-Latin domain names is a bad
idea? People spend tons of effort to create a uniform interface for seemingly
disparate systems. We started out fine, but now we're moving towards
separating our system.

We've had a uniform language that the world can adopt for communication across
the web, but now we're going to create seemingly impossible to reach sites
because we don't have a special character keyboard. Why anyone would think
this is a great idea to "accommodating" other languages in this manner is
beyond me. Can someone shed some light? Am I missing something?

~~~
rimantas
> People spend tons of effort to create a uniform interface > for seemingly
> disparate systems.

The world is bigger than US and ASCII is not enough for all.

> Why anyone would think this is a great idea to > "accommodating" other
> languages in this manner is beyond me.

Why? To have domain name in other languages. Or do you assume the web is
English-only?

If my favorite basketball club is "Žalgiris" why should it be zalgiris.lt
instead of žalgiris.lt? And you don't know how to type in some specific URL
chances are that you won't be interested in site's content anyway.

~~~
dagw
Also removing those 'strange' dots and dashes from a word can in many
languages leave you with a new valid word, with a completely different
meaning.

~~~
lawn
For reference a couple of years ago some county or similar here in Sweden
named Hörå had their website as www.hora.se, but that actually means whore
here. Now we can have our 'strange' dots though which is a good thing.

------
bbg
It's been a year already, and still I don't think I've ever visited a non-
Latin-script URL. You would think the web would be the end of parochialism.

~~~
ujjvala
What would happen to top level domain names like .com, .net etc ? Even they
use non-latin characters before .com, .net etc "com", "net" is still Latin.

~~~
codelion
I don't think they would let . be part of beginning or ending of the domain
name.

~~~
aw3c2
You can have <http://ai/> so I guess you can have anything.

~~~
irragal
And I thought x.org was unusually short...

